# QSI problems



## rcurtis (Mar 12, 2008)

Greetings,
I don't post very often but do read a lot.  I am inpressed the amount of knowledge here.  

I use track power with the Crest 10amp power supply and controler.  

I just installed the QSI Magnum Aristo PnP in one of my Dash 9's.  The first issue is when the loco first strarts moving it shutters, after a few seconds it works fine.  The second issue is if I put another Dash 9 on the track anywhere the QSI loco does not work, the sound comes on but it will not move.  Is this normal?  I have checked all the connections and they were fine.

On the plus side, the installation is super easy and the sound is great.

Thanks for your help,
Rick


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

The default parameters in some software versions causes the stuttering... it can be changed on DCC or with the programmer and software. Not possible to do this on DC. You might check what software version you have, you might have your supplier flash the latest software. 

The second situation I cannot quite understand. You are running DC to the tracks? You should not be running PWC mode, but linear mode. Please describe the situation a bit more. Something is funny, are you running a TE? 

Regards, Greg


----------



## adelmo (Jan 2, 2008)

I also have the studdering with my RS-3 at slow speed startup. I have the latest software version. What CV values do you recommend for 2,3,4, and 5. Any others to check. Thanks, Alan


----------



## adelmo (Jan 2, 2008)

Just checked Greg's website which has detailed info on programing QSI sound. Will give this a try. Alan


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Rick I would try the second loco on  rollers and bench test it.  It should run on DC with the other loco.  If not then you may have a problem with the decoder.  I've had one that was bad from the get go.  Also check Gregs web sight for more helpful info.  Later RJD


----------

